
Show HN: Free Book about hiring and managing remote team - eumm
https://www.amazon.com/Goodbye-Office-Remotely-Business-Anywhere-ebook/dp/B075KQZM58/
======
eumm
Hi,

I wrote this book based on interviews with entrepreneurs, representatives of
freelance marketplaces (Upwork, Freelancer.com and others), 200+ publications.

The book has 4 sections: entrepreneurs working remotely, hiring and managing
remote team, remote partners, finding and working with remote customers /
clients.

Free promotion runs for 5 days and you may get it to your Kindle reader for
free. Hope you will enjoy it!

